# Firefox 23 Tableiste entfernen ?!



## kaisper (7. August 2013)

Hey Leute hat jemand ne Idee, wie man irgendwie die Tableiste bei Version 23 ausblenden kann ? Ich nutze keine Tabs und diese leere Zeile sieht total bescheuert aus und stört mich. In vorherigen Versionen konnte man sie ja ausblenden, aber die Option gibts nicht mehr!


----------



## K3n$! (7. August 2013)

1. Link bei Google gibt scheinbar die Antwort:



> In der Konfiguration (about:config) _browser.tabs.autoHide_; auf *true* setzen, dann verschwindet die Tableiste.



Link: Firefox 23 Tableiste deaktivieren


----------



## kaisper (7. August 2013)

stand schon auf true und  hin und her schalten mit neustarten, bewirkt keine änderung =/


----------



## Tommi1 (7. August 2013)

Hab ich auch schon danach gesucht.
Anscheinend ist bis jetzt die einzige Lösung, ein zusätzliches AddOn zu installieren.

Daher hab ich die 23 noch nicht drauf, weil ich nicht einsehe für jeden Sche.. der mal drin war, ein AddOn zu installieren.


----------



## K3n$! (7. August 2013)

Welche Tableiste meint ihr denn eigentlich ?


----------



## Tommi1 (7. August 2013)

Oben die natürlich.
Wenn Du auf eine HP bist und öffnest einen Link per "Link in neuen Tab öffnen" Sind oben doch zwei Tabs.

Soweit so Gut.
Wenn Du aber nur eine HP oder Tab geöffnet hast, sieht man diesen oben nicht, da er ausgeblendet ist. Kommt also ert, wenn man eine zweiten Tab im selben Fenster öffnet.

Und es soll so sein, wie auch bei 20er (da hab ich aktuell drauf), das wenn nur ein Tab im Fenster geöffnet ist, dieser ausgeblendet wird.

Und das geht beim 23er nur per zusätzlichem AddOn.


----------



## softkey (8. August 2013)

habe seit gestern auch die version 23 und ärgere mich über diese unnötige tap-leiste. ich habe doch meine lesezeichen leiste, das reicht doch. außerdem kann ich doch unter windows die fenster unten sowieso anklicken für verschiedene internetseiten . ich hoffe das kann man bald auch ohne app wieder deaktivieren.


----------



## kaisper (8. August 2013)

wie heißt denn dieses addon ? nervt mich schon sehr diese dumme leiste!


----------



## K3n$! (8. August 2013)

Schau mal hier: Firefox 23 Tableiste deaktivieren

und hier: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/tab-mix-plus/

oder auch: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/hide-tab-bar-with-one-tab/


----------



## kaisper (8. August 2013)

super danke damit siehts wieder hübsch aus im browser!


----------



## K3n$! (8. August 2013)

Kein Problem


----------



## ilsfbizn (13. August 2013)

Es regt mich also auf. Ein extra add-on muss ich wegen dem Blödsinn nicht installieren.
Ich habe mir wieder Firefox 22 installiert (link hier : Index of /pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases)
Und die Update-Funktion ausgeschaltet.

ilsfbizn


----------

